# Collapsible totes



## mark g (Jun 6, 2006)

Just wondering the pros and cons of totes vs barrels. Thanks


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Pros: Simplicity, less storage space required, far less inbound freight cost, less handling adds up to huge savings, no banging on or washing drums. 

Cons: Need a forklift capable of handling 3,500 pounds, limited marketing opportunities, more difficult for the packer to liquefy, what if a bladder leaks?

I've used them, I love them and wish they were the industry norm but until they are it is far easier to market honey in drums than in totes. Filling honey drums has always been among my most hated chores. If you choose to fill a packer owned tote you are at the mercy of their pricing structure. Come up with a sure way to avoid overfilling them, it's pretty easy to just walk away, get distracted and forget you are filling one.


----------



## mark g (Jun 6, 2006)

Thanks Jim, ever had wet honey go south in a tote? Is it as bad as I think it could be?


----------



## johnbeejohn (Jun 30, 2013)

jim lyon said:


> Pros: Simplicity, less storage space required, far less inbound freight cost, less handling adds up to huge savings, no banging on or washing drums.
> 
> Cons: Need a forklift capable of handling 3,500 pounds, limited marketing opportunities, more difficult for the packer to liquefy, what if a bladder leaks?
> 
> I've used them, I love them and wish they were the industry norm but until they are it is far easier to market honey in drums than in totes. Filling honey drums has always been among my most hated chores. If you choose to fill a packer owned tote you are at the mercy of their pricing structure. Come up with a sure way to avoid overfilling them, it's pretty easy to just walk away, get distracted and forget you are filling one.


Jee jim here I am complaining about having to fill up 1 pound bottles getting lazy and putting it in 2 gallon buckets my my problems stay the same just more to do haha


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

mark g said:


> Thanks Jim, ever had wet honey go south in a tote? Is it as bad as I think it could be?


No, but as with honey drums, when in doubt underfill. Fortunately wet honey is rarely a problem for us, I once ended up with a tank full of wet honey and solved the problem by half filling drums and topping them off a few weeks later when we got into dryer honey, it worked perfectly as the dryer, heavier honey mixed down into the wet honey. We mark each drum with a label showing gross and net wt., crop year, moisture content, primary floral source and mm color reading from our Hannah grader. It's a nice selling point for discerning buyers.


----------



## mark g (Jun 6, 2006)

Lucky for you, I rarely get below 18%. My marketing strategy is sell it before it ends up on the floor.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

mark g said:


> Lucky for you, I rarely get below 18%. My marketing strategy is sell it before it ends up on the floor.


Good plan, if I get any reading that starts with an 18, it's discussed with the buyer and is first out the door.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

I got caught with 2 semi loads 19-19.5% honey last year. My packer took it right away and blended it off with real dry stuff coming in from else where. A good relationship with your buyer is important


----------



## mark g (Jun 6, 2006)

My buyer does the same thing as far as blending, they welcome my wet honey. As far as a good relationship it's great for them they know I am in a hurry to move it. How are you guys doing up there? Looks like big year for me. After last year I could use it.


----------

